# Bolens HT20D -Need manuals



## gatsby1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Recently purchased an HT20D.Owner misplaced manuals.
If somebody can post them,it would be great.
If for sale,please contact [email protected]
Does anybody know of a good parts supplier for the diesel engine.
Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gatsby1

Welcome to TF!

How's it run? From what I hear most HT20D's smoke alot. I think the engines were made in Italy by ducati for wisconsin. Parts are practically non-existant from what I understand. Another problem is the starter. Since parts are hard to come by, just let it run to avoid wearing out the starter.

There is a bolens diesel club on yahoo you might find helpful. I know Bobby Bruneau at the bolensboneyard has more info as does jim perlik. Try emailing jim at [email protected]. 

Sorry for being so negative! I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your HT20D! Maybe with some well guided info you can avoid the pitfalls.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

gatsby1

There is a largeframe repair manual posted here on TF. Aside from the engine, an HT20 owner's manual would almost be the same. Maybe even an 1886 which I think aegt posted here. Search through the 14 or so pages, some really useful info!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Gatsby1…

I just purchased my 2nd full Bolens Dealer manual. This one is a 
later version of the one I had and it may include the manuals on
the HT-20D. It should absolutely have the HT20 gasoline manuals.
As soon as I receive it I’ll post whatever HT-20 manuals it has in it.
Shouldn’t be more than a couple of days before it arrives.


----------



## jmperlik (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry - I stick mainly to the Bolens Iseki diesels and don't have any HT20D manuals yet. Try this link out though:

http://www.finethings4u.com/cgi-bin...=view&viewcategory=Bolens&adindex=98737333742


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

gatsby1…

Sorry but I got that manual today and there is no HT-20 manuals in it.  
If you’re really in a pinch, there are HT-20 manuals offered on ebay on a 
pretty regular basis, but remember they are for the gasoline tractors.


----------

